# Anyone got a Good Duck/goose Gumbo?



## E-hawk (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking for a duck/goose Gumbo recipe found a few one online that look good but the problem is I already breasted the ducks and geese and its calling for whole ducks. I am assuming because you get a lot of flavors out of the bones and skin so I don't want to miss out on that. So if some one has a good recipe for breasted waterfowl or should I just wait and till after the split and get some whole ducks?

thanks,


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'mlate, but just make your gumbo...
later if you want to try skin-on is a good excuse to shoot more...
back late 80s early 90s we shot a lot of snows and specks near Garwood... we always just breasted them and made a goose stew every hunt.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey, the NY Giants have a great recipe for Dak gumbo... Oops I think I read it wrong.


----------



## larr (Jun 21, 2016)

Lagunaroy said:


> Hey, the NY Giants have a great recipe for Dak gumbo... Oops I think I read it wrong.


Yeah, but this is quicker. Marinate the duck breasts in orange juice concentrate(the can add a little water to cover) with rosemary(fresh if you have it). Next day, fire up the cast iron skillet, throw in some butter, and add the breast chunks with blackening seasoning. Put it in a tortilla, with fresh lettuce and mango salsa.(can buy a big jar at Sam's)
Cook medium rare-no longer or it will be tough. Best taco's ever!


----------

